# Contributing to the 'Who is...?' Series



## Guro Harold (Jul 17, 2006)

If you are interested in contributing to our 'Who is...?' series, please be mindful of the following considerations:

I. Please submit the particular bio to the MT Wiki project at the following link: http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page.

II. Once it is published. Create a thread in this section and only link to the MT Wiki entry.

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------

